
The SF Bay Area, where the streets are paved with single young men - yuribit
http://visualizing.nyc/bay-area-zip-codes-singles-map/
======
jphalimi
As usual, the study is, as mentioned in the article, heteronormative, and does
not take into account the fact that some people may not feel the need to marry
to be in a meaningful / long term relationship.

~~~
dsajames
Because it's such a massive percentage of the population?

------
justboxing
.

~~~
pmoriarty
From the HN guidelines:

 _" Please don't complain that a submission is inappropriate. If a story is
spam or off-topic, flag it. Don't feed egregious comments by replying; flag
them instead. If you flag something, please don't also comment that you did."_

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

